

Facebook Admits Hiring PR Firm To Smear Google - pwg
http://everythingnew.net/technology/facebook-admits-hiring-pr-firm-to-smear-google/

======
estel
Please don't link to linkbait blogs.

Their source, complete with sentences that actually make sense:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-
stories/2011-05-12/fa...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-
stories/2011-05-12/facebook-busted-in-clumsy-smear-attempt-on-google/#)

